# Baby Bunny!!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

So I'm in Kentucky right now visiting a friend (go back to NY tomorrow) and she breeds and shows dutch rabbits and holland lops. She's gotten me totally into bunnies and I have decided to give owning one a try! One of my favorite of her bunnies (a broken chocolate torte holland lop named Legacy) had 2 kits (her first litter) this past friday. So my friend is driving up to NY in June to visit and she will be bringing me one of the babies (who will be full grown and ready for the journey by then). This will give me plenty of time to get a cage and supplied and do my research so I'll be all ready when my baby arrives.

The one I'm getting my friend thinks is a boy, but its too soon too tell for sure! If he is a boy his name will be Parker, if he ends up being a she her name will be Avacyn. The baby is a broken torte just like his mommy, I am sooo excited! 

When I move to KY next year I'm going to try giving breeding and showing a shot, with my friends help! I think I want to concentrate on black otter mini rexes and/or Sable point, and smoked pearl holland lops. 

Any way a couple pics of the baby from today at 5 days old!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That is adorable


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

It's so little! I love its little ears. So cute.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god! Soo adorable! Ahhh I am screaming that thing is soo cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't wait to see him/her all grown up!!!

We used to have a Holland, they're one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! There are just no words on how cute that is!!!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww!!! I want!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Why can't baby animals stay babies forever?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Cuz they have to get big so you can really snuggle them!!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

This is my Bun Bun's Daddy, his name is Gabe, he's not as grumpy as he looks in the photo, he's actually incredibly sweet and cuddly! He's just older, around 7!










And this is Bun Bun's Momma, her name is Legacy


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that buck has the perfect head on him! Such a nice looking pair (tell your friend that I said they're beautiful!)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

He does have a nice head! I don't know a TON about bunnies yet but I'm learning! I can't wait to begin breeding and showing myself! And the 7+ months until then give me LOTS of time to research and decide what I want to concentrate on.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

A better picture of my baby and his/her sister/brother


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Ooh the gold one is gorgeous! The daddy is SO CUTE!!!! The mom is cute, I think, she looks devilish with the red eyes.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

with Hollands, that square head is what you're looking for. Momma has nice confirmation as well, her head is a little too "round" though.

Ours was a blue tort, one of my favorite colors.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Adorable!!! I used to have a rabbit. They're really something special! I know you'll love owning Parker/Avacyn.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Not that I agree with breeding or really showing, but your little gem is gorgeous! 
I think it's pretty hard to sex them for a few months, even then it's tricky. It took my cousin and I about an hour to sex Acacia when I got her!! The slit vs. the non-slit is so minute you really need to compare it to the rest of the litter mates. 

I would rather you choose to make him/her a 10+ year pet rather than breed for reasons which would spiral off your original topic but...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

without breeders, there wouldn't be any pets left. There's nothing wrong with breeding responsibly, and breeding for show is one of the best options out there.

Be picky about rehoming, so any babies aren't as likely to end up as shelter pets.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh... Breeding responsibly is fine. It's a small number of caring individuals. THEN you have your hundreds of thousands of people who want a male and female anything to make babies to watch the miracle of birth or some nonsense. It generates into millions of animals put to death each year. No, I would rather engage in an all out ban on breeding (this includes proper breeding) until numbers go down and people start owning up to what we did to nature. Having fancy pants breeds is just a status, I would sacrifice that to put the numbers down.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's only because people are stupid. banning breeding entirely is just too extreme. A lot of people enjoy breeding for shows, and it helps some kids learn to be responsible.

If you're going to ban breeding animals till the numbers go down, it's like saying people can't breed until all of the orphanages and foster care is empty. That also means no one breeding bettas either.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I learned how to be responsible with a mutt pet store mouse (my sister and I bred them and raised the babies and kept them all). I also learned to be responsible with our mutt dog(s) and cats. I have never bought anything from a breeder, the only pet I bought from a store is betta fish (and other fish). I would teach my kid responsibility by going to volunteer at a shelter and various rescues and helping the cast-offs before buying from a breeder. And don't get me started on the human population!

(anyway, I have my opinions and you have yours. I'm going to stop posting stuff like this bc its someones baby bunny thread and not a topic for arguing)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree, for a pet, adopt.
But for showing purposes, REPUTABLE breeder is the best. Not half-butt backyard breeders like my sister was. She didn't notice a vienna marked dutch in her litter until he was 5 months old! Then was trying to show him as a show rabbit with a pedigree. LOL (I snatched him up as my Minion)


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

This baby will not be bred or shown, he or she will be fixed and will be a pet. I would in the future enjoy getting into breeding and showing. My friend is an extremely responsible breeder, and her dutch rabbits do well in the shows, and the ones that are not show quality are fixed and given to pet homes. I would do the same thing. I know there are a ton of back woods breeders who do not do things the right way, but there are also responsible and caring breeders out there as well!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

The little blue tort may end up being mine instead of the broken tort. I would really like a male! And early attempts at sexing point to the solid being a boy and the broken being a girl, though it's too soon to know for sure!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

New pictures of the babies!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I just want to cuddle them both! <3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Look at them. Little lumps. But not for long!! <3<3<3


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Adorable! So, which one are you getting?


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> Adorable! So, which one are you getting?


Whichever one ends up being a boy! Right now my friend thinks the solid tort is male, but its too soon to know for sure


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Cuteness overload!! I like the broken brown one.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Just an updated picture of them both!! My friend wants to keep the boy (the solid one) to show, so I will be getting the girl (the broken brown, who is almost identical to her momma!) My friend says she is super super sweet!! I've named her Cinna, and she will hopefully be coming home at the end of June!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Had a bit of an attack because of the cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

omg! She's so darn SQUEE!!! <3


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I am going to implode from cuteness :shock:


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! They are adorable. <3


----------

